# new pay lake at Rickenbacker



## fortasiastar (Jul 2, 2005)

Friday I am going to a new pay lake thats only been open about a month, husband and wife own it..its out by Rickenbacker Air Base..its called Blue Bottom Lake..I will return and let you all know how it is..

plus I would like to know if anyone else has been there..theres 2 lakes 6 acres each, one is Trout and one is Cat..I talked to the wife and she said its really clean and if you don't catch at least 10 fish your doing something wrong..I do know the Trout pond is not open yet..

just a quick note..it cant be found on MapQuest yet..


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

The lake is on the south side of the golf course. I drove by it when they were digging it. Actually, the port authority needed the dirt and they paid them per truckload they hauled out of there. I bet that lake is 50 feet deep at least. They made a mint selling the dirt from their property. I doubt the fish are that big yet, but it should be good in a couple years. Let us know how you do.


----------

